

Cinnamon 2.0: What’s new for users - jhaaps
http://segfault.linuxmint.com/2013/10/cinnamon-2-0-released/

======
forlorn
> Becomes An `Entire Desktop Environment`

------
agumonkey
Kudos for this major release !

